# south west meet @ castle combe oct 8



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

been chatting to AdamTT with regard to a drive down & meet. his idea actually & good way to recruit new members. anyone from south west fancy a meet & greet day?


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

TTOC normally do this meet every year.Surprised its not showing in the events section yet.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

adam is sooo quiet in real life! forum diva maybe not a chance....knows what he likes & knows what he wants. cool guy for a day out


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

barton TT said:


> TTOC normally do this meet every year.Surprised its not showing in the events section yet.


and me considering bristol rep & paul did last year. hmmm we have to do better i think......markypoo u up for a meet?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

barton TT said:


> TTOC normally do this meet every year.Surprised its not showing in the events section yet.


not a clue tbh maybe admin will pop in to explain


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Im sure not long after this weekends evenTT11 it will appear on the forum for people to get their name down for.

Maybe its not been posted yet as are unsure how many cars we can have on the stand and dont want to dissapoint 

Paul


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

gazzer1964 said:


> barton TT said:
> 
> 
> > TTOC normally do this meet every year.Surprised its not showing in the events section yet.
> ...


I'm too busy posting flyers out to post anything. :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

wallsendmag said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> > barton TT said:
> ...


i got them thanks and yes i will be giving them out


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Great stuff


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

gazzer1964 said:


> barton TT said:
> 
> 
> > TTOC normally do this meet every year.Surprised its not showing in the events section yet.
> ...


I'm up for this Gaz whether I still have the TT or not was there last year if this is the Audi drivers day date


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

sorted mark nice one....so that you me and dupree meant adam  will also pm holliet and see if she fancies a run out now she is a flash girl in her new look TT


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We'll have a big stand and stay over for the Audi Drivers awards night. All details to be released soon.


----------



## Amos (Jun 28, 2011)

I would be interested in meeting people for the first time in my area. Up for this.....


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

We'll be there again this year. Let's hope the weather's a bit warmer than last year.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

amos & k8 be great too all be there on the day, loads of pics and all the cars lined up for a shoot


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

least it stayed dry last year :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

adam-tt said:


> least it stayed dry last year :wink:


you get them domed nuts sorted adam? waiting for the finished look m8ee


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

yeah came yesterday going to fit 2moz morning i hope


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I enjoyed last years so hope to make this one


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

fair drive from plymouth bud


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Everywhere is :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

had a pm from holliet, she may well be up for this also


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Can this thread be locked with a link to the sticky so people don't get confused?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

wallsendmag said:


> Can this thread be locked with a link to the sticky so people don't get confused?


agreed, although some are not TToc members i think? will that make any diffrence......


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

gazzer1964 said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Can this thread be locked with a link to the sticky so people don't get confused?
> ...


Unless they cough the pennies for membership they can't park on the stand but all the chat is better on one thread.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Locked as requested... please see main thread on below link

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=223843


----------

